# organic labels may make you underestimate calories



## NYCGabriel (Jun 12, 2010)

http://pagingdrgupta.blogs.cnn.com/...may-make-you-underestimate-calories/?hpt=Sbin


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 14, 2010)

"Whole Grain" and "whole wheat" is another one that trips a lot of people up nutrition-wise. Sorry but a whole grain pop tart isn't significantly healthier than a regular pop tart. And a pizza loaded down with cheese and pepperoni on a whole wheat crust is not health food. I have a recipe called "better for you" peanut butter chocolate chip cookies that calls for white wheat whole grain flour, very little salt, and natural peanut butter. I guess they are marginally better for you but they are still cookies made with LOTS of butter, sugar, and chocolate. 

I eat organic but cook from scratch most of the time, so whether organic or conventional, staple items and whole foods are pretty much the same nutrition-wise. But I have bought processed organic foods and not even thought to look at the nutrition label on the package. For all I know, that bottle of organic spaghetti sauce we had for supper the other night could have more calories, sodium, and sugar in it than any of the non-organic brands on the store shelves. I was just so happy to find organic prepared sauce at the local supermarket that didn't cost six bucks a jar that I didn't care about anything else.

Tracy


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 14, 2010)

Organic has nothing to do with calories. It has more to do with whether or not they used pesticides/inorganic chemicals or not. Organic is SUPPOSED to NOT use pesticides/inorganic chemicals. Pesticides residues, of course, introduce free radicals into your body. Most leafy veggies and any veggies/fruits that spoil easily, generally are treated with pesticides to maximize profit. So, yeah.


----------

